# wee joke for ye'se



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

An aging businessman is telling his friends at the golf club about the new hearing aid he just bought on a trip to America.
" Its the very latest technology from from the USA, developed by NASA engineers for the space program. I bet you can't even tell which ear its in, it cost TEN thousand dollars.

"Really?" Said one of his friends, "what kind is it?"

And the old fella said "its half past four"
seamus.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*pregnant teenager*

pregnant girl calls her dad and says " dad my waters have broken, could you come and pick me up" dad says "where are you ringing from" she says "from my nickers to my feet" 
GEOMAR


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I don't think the Sassenach will understand this Geo but here goes for sport anyway.
Scottish guy walks into a bar in Canada, after a few whisky's he spots a stuffed animal with antlers on the wall, he asks the barman "what the **** is that ?"
The barman says "its a moose"
The Scottish guy says "**** me, what size are yer cats?"
seamus.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Why is it the the Scots always get plastered on Burns night :lol: 

Les :wink:


----------

